

Bitbucket: Autocompleting your username mentions - amarsahinovic
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/12/21/autocompleting-your-username-mentions/

======
misnome
I really, really like this apparent arms race between bitbucket and Github
lately. It might just be observer bias, but both seem to have put in more and
more features since bitbuckets big revamp (which imo made it actually usable).

~~~
ZoFreX
Atlassian have been doing some really great work recently - the recent updates
to Confluence and GreenHopper have been brilliant.

~~~
sergiotapia
I use confluence for work and it's absolutely dreadful! BitBucket is a AAA
piece of software, better than Github hands down for me. But Confluence seems
like it was outsourced to a shoddy backwater software developer.

------
sergiotapia
Thank you for open sourcing Cursores.js!

~~~
amarsahinovic
I was just looking for something like this for a project, when their blog post
shows up in my reader :)

Related submission: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4956386>

------
illamint
This is a tad annoying when writing comments with indented code blocks, since
it pops up with every `@` you write, which in Coffeescript or Ruby can happen
frequently. Great, otherwise.

